# trunk picture



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

well here is the start of my trunk after the decision to go with Niche amps. as stated this is still under cunstruction this is not completed.


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

nice amps you got back there.i wouldn't put those back there where your pumps go,might catch fire.just my 0.02 :biggrin:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

nice liensce plate number....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Mar 8 2005, 11:06 PM
> *nice liensce plate number....
> [snapback]2826370[/snapback]​*


License too...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

I'd never see that plate on the car driving down the road so beware of the evil internet, somebody might see your license plate!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

its not too late to edit that photo.....lol


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

if the plate went to the car i would care. lol the plate is on there so that the city doesnt mess with me for haveing an unregistered car in my drive way. the plate goes to my friends caprice who lives on the other side of town.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

whats the big deal about being able to see the plate??


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 9 2005, 01:45 PM
> *its not too late to edit that photo.....lol
> [snapback]2828397[/snapback]​*


And resize and customize...  


[attachmentid=122697]


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Mar 9 2005, 06:31 PM
> *whats the big deal about being able to see the plate??
> [snapback]2829615[/snapback]​*


They might be able to get information on you..... because the other 3 million people that can see it wont go home and do it either.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 9 2005, 05:35 PM
> *And resize and customize...
> [attachmentid=122697]
> [snapback]2829631[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

lol............ well i was actually impressed with the amps we finally got everything hooked up and it hit a 159db that is still wiht the mtx subs too.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 09:03 AM
> *lol............ well i was actually impressed with the amps we finally got everything hooked up and it hit a 159db that is still wiht the mtx subs too.
> [snapback]2832201[/snapback]​*


what mtx subs? what mic? where was the mic placed?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you have subs in that trunk somewhere???


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

im not sure what mic. it was a local shop that tested it i dropped it off they charged me 25 bucks and i picked it up. the sube were mtx 9500's. but are now thunder 8000's. there not in the trunk there are eight of them inside the car.


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

im not sure what mic. it was a local shop that tested it i dropped it off they charged me 25 bucks and i picked it up. the sube were mtx 9500's. but are now thunder 8000's. there not in the trunk there are eight of them inside the car.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 05:45 PM
> *im not sure what mic. it was a local shop that tested it i dropped it off they charged me 25 bucks and i picked it up. the sube were mtx 9500's. but are now thunder 8000's. there not in the trunk there are eight of them inside the car.
> [snapback]2834502[/snapback]​*


So, you just took the shops word for what it metered?
And you PAID for this service?
You must really have more money than brains...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah, they never metered it, they just told you a number and took your money. Congratulations, you got taken for $25.


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

lol..........damn whats that smell bro???



oh i think that smells like some HATERS!!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 07:15 PM
> *lol..........damn whats that smell bro???
> oh i think that smells like some HATERS!!!!
> [snapback]2835043[/snapback]​*


We haven't hated on you one bit... Yet...
You have no proof of what you claim, we just called you on it...

It's funny how EVERY TIME someone here gets caught with their pants down, they scream "HATER" in a girly voice...

If you insist we are "haters", I can arrange to "hate" on every post you make here from now on, rather than trying to help you...

The choice is yours...


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

what have i not shown you i have? i showed you my trunk and amps and i dont really have any good pics where you can see my subs but here is what i have you can see the subs inside the car. again like a month ago when the project was first started.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 10:09 PM
> *what have i not shown you i have? i showed you my trunk and amps and i dont really have any good pics where you can see my subs but here is what i have you can see the subs inside the car. again like a month ago when the project was first started.
> [snapback]2835825[/snapback]​*


You TOTALLY missed the point...
I was referring to your meter numbers, you have no proof to us or even yourself that it actually will do any certain score...
For that matter, you don't have the same subs or amps as you had then, so it's completely irrelevant what score it did or didn't do...
Anyway, I guess I'll stop whoring up your topic, since I'm "hating" on you and all...

And to think, I even fixed your picture for you... :tears:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah show a little respect for brian over here, you made him cry... damn.



what he's getting at is, (i think), that you have no proof that it's doing a 159, you know? they could've just told you that to make you happy, when i reality it was hitting a 140... if that. that's all they were sayinG


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

look bro im not trying to start shit cause im just not like that and im sorry if i did take a lil to much offense to you. it just always seems that on forums like this noone can ever say anything good they just always have to find something to down talk. just look at my topic for example. one person said something about my amps. and somehow the only thing people have to say is about my damn license plate (thank you for fixing by the way)


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 10 2005, 10:19 PM
> *yeah show a little respect for brian over here, you made him cry... damn.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

my pointe exactly though is even a 140 is pretty good? so whats the difference either way its pretty good?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 10:21 PM
> *my pointe exactly though is even a 140 is pretty good? so whats the difference either way its pretty good?
> [snapback]2835896[/snapback]​*


140..for what you have..i don't think that's all to great.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 07:15 PM
> *lol..........damn whats that smell bro???
> oh i think that smells like some HATERS!!!!
> [snapback]2835043[/snapback]​*


I have my own meter, what do you have? I know what you don't have... $25!


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

see there we go again instead of saying damn bro 140 is good that hits way harder than my shit they will say " but yeah for what you got that dont hit hard enough" no one can just give someone props they will ALWAYS find something to down talk!


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

lol........... no i still got 25 bucks. im sure you lost at least 25 on the damn meter lol


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 10:21 PM
> *my pointe exactly though is even a 140 is pretty good? so whats the difference either way its pretty good?
> [snapback]2835896[/snapback]​*


A 140 is absolutely nowhere near a 159. 140 is "hey, you have loud bass", 159 is intensive care.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 10:26 PM
> *see there we go again instead of saying damn bro 140 is good that hits way harder than my shit they will say " but yeah for what you got that dont hit hard enough" no one can just give someone props they will ALWAYS find something to down talk!
> [snapback]2835925[/snapback]​*


how was i putting you down? i said it in the most nice way possible.

with 8 12's in a half wall you should be getting in the 150's with ease...i got a single 12 and hitting well over 140. 

so again..for what you have, 140 isn't to great.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 10:26 PM
> *see there we go again instead of saying damn bro 140 is good that hits way harder than my shit they will say " but yeah for what you got that dont hit hard enough" no one can just give someone props they will ALWAYS find something to down talk!
> [snapback]2835925[/snapback]​*


If you came here for everyone to get on your nuts, you came to the WRONG forum guy...

Try Post Your Rides, maybe you will have better luck there...

I also would not tell you "damn bro 140 is good that hits way harder than my shit" because that just wouldn't be true...


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

see thats cool you must have a pretty tight 12. just a lil word is i have 8 10's not 12's. i obviously dont care about a damn stereo compition i just wanted something to look tight and sound pretty good. i mean bro i went with amps that most people have never heard of. all my statement said is i was pretty impressed with the amps. not i got the tightest system with the coolest stuff out that is going to out bump anyone.


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

not expecting everyone to get on my nuts just expecting fellow builders to show respect to another. im not trying to get everyone to get out there damn toothpics to pick my shit appart.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

8 10's....1 12'....that's SO much more cone area you have. not like mine being a 12 has anything to do with it, lol.


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

no im saying thats good for just one twelve. my friend has one w7 13.7 and he was in the 140's too. but i was going to try and get it as loud as i can i just built it and what ever happen happen.it looks cool i like it it hits hard enough for me so thats all i really care about


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 10:33 PM
> *not expecting everyone to get on my nuts just expecting fellow builders to show respect to another. im not trying to get everyone to get out there damn toothpics to pick my shit appart.
> [snapback]2835966[/snapback]​*


If you go back and read all the posts in order, you will see that your topic was just fine untill you stated the 159dB that you never witnessed...

That's where you made your mistake...
No one here hated on your setup untill you said that...

When you come here spouting off meter scores, you had better be able to back them up with more than, 
"the guys at the shop SAID it metered 159dB but I wasn't there and I don't know what kind of meter they used"...


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

ok so if i would have said it i saw it and the meter i saw it with that would of made a total difference. brian you seem like you may own a shop ( i could be wrong but you seem to know your shit so im assuming) so if i brought my car to you and you tested it your saying i shouldnt believe you.?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 10:45 PM
> *ok so if i would have said it i saw it and the meter i saw it with that would of made a total difference. brian you seem like you may own a shop ( i could be wrong but you seem to know your shit so im assuming) so if i brought my car to you and you tested it your saying i shouldnt believe you.?
> [snapback]2836047[/snapback]​*


Contrary to belief, just because you know something doesn't mean you own a shop. I know of people that work at shops that know as much as you do. If he had a meter and he tested it, and you were there, and you saw it, there is more reason to believe him. Fact of the matter is, even if you claim you were there and claim you saw it, with a claim like that you would have to have pics of the meter setup in the car to believe it, and then a dozen people would cry Photoshop anyway. I do have a meter, I can back up any claims I have, in any way you want. Pics, video, whatever, I can back it up. Another way to tell they are lieing or otherwise not accurate... they never list decimal points. ANYBODY who gets their car metered ALWAYS lists the decimal.


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

see i totally respect what your saying 100 percent. and i agree that like you said everyone would have cried any ways. so my point is why does everyone care so much about what my car hits. like you said you have a meter so you know what your car hits and anyone who dont believe you can kiss your ass. well im the same ive known the guy who tested it for like 5 years and were pretty close so i believe what he told me and anyone who doesnt believe me can kiss my ass.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 06:15 PM
> *lol..........damn whats that smell bro???
> oh i think that smells like some HATERS!!!!
> [snapback]2835043[/snapback]​*


no, that smell is your bullshit


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 10 2005, 11:14 PM
> *see i totally respect what your saying 100 percent. and i agree that like you said everyone would have cried any ways. so my point is why does everyone care so much about what my car hits. like you said you have a meter so you know what your car hits and anyone who dont believe you can kiss your ass. well im the same ive known the guy who tested it for like 5 years and were pretty close so i believe what he told me and anyone who doesnt believe me can kiss my ass.
> [snapback]2836179[/snapback]​*


You seem to care, so I figured I'd inform others so they didn't get the wrong idea (that it does that number). Why does your pic have a watermark from StreetSource? None of my pics I link from there do. Do I smell a faker?


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

lol... i dont know why it has a watermark. are you talking about the street source logo? im not the best with computers. but that one is from there actual magazine pix cause i dont have any pics where you can see the subs that well but at a local show they took that pic. if you would like i could show you a pic from a distance where you can barely see the subs but you could see that im not lieing.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 11 2005, 09:31 AM
> *lol... i dont know why it has a watermark. are you talking about the street source logo? im not the best with computers. but that one is from there actual magazine pix cause i dont have any pics where you can see the subs that well but at a local show they took that pic. if you would like i could show you a pic from a distance where you can barely see the subs but you could see that im not lieing.
> [snapback][/snapback]​*


yea, right, and i'll snap off a few pics of my neighbors lambo and say its mine, only the pics will be from a distance themselfs.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 11 2005, 10:31 AM
> *lol... i dont know why it has a watermark. are you talking about the street source logo? im not the best with computers. but that one is from there actual magazine pix cause i dont have any pics where you can see the subs that well but at a local show they took that pic. if you would like i could show you a pic from a distance where you can barely see the subs but you could see that im not lieing.
> [snapback]2838039[/snapback]​*


Exactly, its from the actual magazine. Take some pics of your own, I'd like to see them. I don't see subs in that pic.


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

here is a pic of the shit beieng buil as close as you can get


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lsvtec4thgen_@Mar 11 2005, 09:43 AM
> *here is a pic of the shit beieng buil as close as you can get
> [snapback][/snapback]​*


I like how most of the picture is cut off, wow, can't see much of anything but some magnets in that picture.


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

lol....... iam glad you like it thank you


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

where are your batts?


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

under the two outside amps


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

2 on each side?


----------



## lsvtec4thgen (Jul 5, 2004)

yeah two on each side wired to 48 volts per pump


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

How about some pics of the box where you can see the car? Ya know, put 2 and 2 together, not a box here and a car here.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 11 2005, 03:56 PM
> *How about some pics of the box where you can see the car?  Ya know, put 2 and 2 together, not a box here and a car here.
> [snapback]2839417[/snapback]​*


Do we REALLY care at this point? :roflmao:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 11 2005, 05:11 PM
> *Do we REALLY care at this point?  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2839962[/snapback]​*


not really, because we done caught him in the lie, and he knows it, still be interesting to see him try and pull it off though.


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

159! damn thats high... i haven't heard a car that loud yet...
loudest i have heard was 147db.............


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

i no longer care about numbers, my old setup messed up my hearing a bit, i did my latest setup for sound quality it hits a whopping 139.6, but for 400 watts rms i don't think its that bad, but me thinks my alternator is on its way out, so that may help things


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Mar 14 2005, 12:57 PM
> *i no longer care about numbers, my old setup messed up my hearing a bit, i did my latest setup for sound quality it hits a whopping 139.6, but for 400 watts rms i don't think its that bad, but me thinks my alternator is on its way out, so that may help things
> [snapback]2848822[/snapback]​*


I believe that number! Congratulations, you told the truth.


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

when have i ever lied


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Mar 16 2005, 02:28 AM
> *when have i ever lied
> [snapback]2857140[/snapback]​*


i'll get back to you on that.......j/k..lol


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

alright noob, thats enough out of you


----------

